

Backend Teardown: Muut - mxpxrocks10
http://www.scalescale.com/backend-teardown-muut/

======
pquerna
Curious on the Docker usage in production, are they using host networking or
another way of doing load balancer integrations?

(me, I'm a fan of vulcanproxy[1], even if it is a bit young)

[1] - [http://vulcanproxy.com/](http://vulcanproxy.com/)

~~~
robszumski
I'm using Vulcan on CoreOS to route between a few backend containers for
several static sites and it has been going great for a few months now.

Disclaimer: CoreOS employee

~~~
mxpxrocks10
CoreOS is looking really tight.

------
michaelhoglund
Would have liked to hear more in-depth about your Redis setup and production
gotchas?

~~~
mxpxrocks10
they did a very transparent post on the production gottcha a few months ago.
[https://muut.com/blog/news/april-2014-service-
failure.html](https://muut.com/blog/news/april-2014-service-failure.html)

~~~
JLehtinen
This blog entry offers more detail on the Redis setup:
[https://muut.com/blog/technology/redis-as-primary-
datastore-...](https://muut.com/blog/technology/redis-as-primary-datastore-
wtf.html)

------
spacefight
Great, I was looking something like Muut. Looks friendlier than Disqus. Before
I sign up, does anyone know, on how to plan to monetize their free service?

Edit: found it - if you want to style or extend it, you can opt to pay a fee.

~~~
terop
You can embed Muut on your site and it becomes a true part of the page. You'll
have complete CSS control and there is no need to pay for that. The free
version is a full forum and commenting solution with unlimited data and
traffic.

~~~
dharma1
looks great, props. So I can use Muut so that it looks like it's on my own
domain?

~~~
JLehtinen
Yes, embedding is done by inserting a couple of lines of html, and styling to
make Muut look like the rest of your site is easy with the included CSS
designer tool. You can also write CSS by hand if you wish.

------
xin3td
Nice post on Muut's backend design.

------
digifire
Just wondering if replacing Redis with AerospikeDB would help them reduce the
cost even more. Now that Aerospike is opensource.

~~~
terop
Just heard of this project for the first time. Their website seems very salesy
and lacking the open source spirit.

~~~
jdewald
They gave a "sponsored" talk at Velocity along with a company that provides an
ad bidding platform. But also had not heard about it otherwise.

